# 100% disabled veterans can now fly SPACE "A"



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

The latest Defense Authorization funding bill included a provision adding 
100% permanent/disabled veterans ((not just retirees)) to be eligible for SPACE AVAILABLE travel on mil aircraft.

your local Air Base or Naval Air Station have passenger terminals and info on schedules, basic rules, baggage limits etc.

all mil passenger terminals worldwide have info on fb ((I don't like fb but it is what it is))

there are NO GUARANTEES of being able to board a flight - - if you plan on going overseas of course you have to have a passport with at least 3 months time remaining on it.

know the rules - - ask !!

only the Disabled Veteran can go on these flights - - not spouses or dependents. 
https://www.amc.af.mil/Home/AMC-Travel-Site/Space-A-Travel-Categories/


----------

